# 1/5th Scale 1906 Stanley Steam Engine



## sunworksco (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm building a 1/5th scale 1906 Stanley 2-cylinder steam engine.
I'm planning to cast some silicon brass steam engine cylinders but want to get some knowledge for casting in some hollow passages for the steam chest valve ports.
Anyone have any ideas what material I can use when making the lost-wax pattern?
Please see the photos.
Thanks,
Giovanni


----------



## sunworksco (Jan 13, 2011)

Few more photos.
Regards,
Giovanni


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 14, 2011)

You would be better asking in the Foundary section, this is for engines built from commercial castings.

You would use wax for lost wax, foam for lost foam methods. Hollow passages are usually done with sand cores when using traditional sand casting methods

Looking at the sectional drawing it woul dbe easy to drill & mill the steam passages, coring something that fine is not easy

J


----------



## sunworksco (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you, Jason


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 14, 2011)

Got a bit more time to reply now, have a look at the following link, it shows the patterns and cores for a 6" (half scale) traction engine compound cylinder. Whats good is that Edward cut a test casting in half so you can really see how the cores are done, just like your sectional drawing.

http://homepages.tesco.net/~jean.george1/gmcylinderpics.html

Jason

PS thanks for reply about pipe


----------



## sunworksco (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Jason.
Those photos really tell the procedure! :bow:
The 2-cylinder case will be about 3" to 4" in width so hoping to get those valve passageways cast into place.
I just got off the phone with the Stanley Steam Car Museum archival expert and he said that they have scale drawings of the 20HP engine. He is also sending a copy photo of the Stanley Rocket engine/boiler compartment.
This should clear up a lot of questions. :idea:
Thanks,
Giovanni


----------



## sunworksco (Jan 14, 2011)

The photo does show the square water tank just behind the boiler but desperately need an overhead view to accurately get the components correctly positioned.
Here is the photo and drawings.
Regards,
Giovanni


----------



## 1hand (Jan 14, 2011)

I just watch a show on these Stanley cars on Speed Ch last weekend. They where showing them breaking speed records on the beaches of Daytona. Over 100 mph!!!! very cool!

Matt


----------



## sunworksco (Jan 14, 2011)

The Flying Tea Kettle or later misnomer The Rocket broke the land speed record at Ormond Beach, Florida.
There is a Rocket recreation at the NASCAR Daytona Museum.
The real Rocket ran 127mph in 1906 ( 900psi ) and 150mph in 1907 ( 1300psi ) just before breaking up in two pieces.
Regards,
Giovanni


----------



## sunworksco (Jan 19, 2011)

Does anyone have a set of scale drawings of the 1906 Stanley steam engine?
Thanks,
Giovanni


----------



## sunworksco (Jan 20, 2011)

I have Stanley steam engine drawings now.
Thanks for the help friends!
Regards,
Giovanni


----------

